
InfernoJS Website - lukesheard
https://www.infernojs.org/
======
HugoDaniel
Awesome work. I've been using Inferno for my $Insert Master Piece Web App
Here$ for over a month and find it amazing how fast the community works,
communicates and releases.

Great project. Keep it up!

------
sprremix
Great! Another JS framework. JS really needs some diversity!

\- Said no one ever.

